# Scioglilingua



## Necsus

TimLA said:
			
		

> Grazie a tutti.
> Daniela - Come sempre grazie. Devo ripassare quelle tre frasi, anche le parole "gli è", "capo" è "babbo" -- Andrò in Toscana in autunno, e forse sarò "più grande" !
> Necsus - Grazie (l'ultima riga era solo uno scherzo, spero che tu lo sappia  )
> Ovviamente sì. Anche la mia risposta lo era!
> Victoria - Conosco "Calvino e Hobbes" )) e ho tutti i libri in inglese e italiano! (Il vero Calvino l'ho trovato in Unilibro, anche "Il barone rampante"!)
> Grazie a tutti di nuovo (ragazzi di cuore, come me).
> Tim


Va sempre meglio, Tim, visto?
D'accordo, per autunno ti regalo uno scioglilingua in toscano (ma puoi aspettare conferma dai "madrelingua", anche se dipende dalle zone!): "Oh, Tito, te t'hai ritinto il tetto, ma un tu te n'intendi tanto di tetti ritinti"
(Si capisce abbastanza facilmente, comunque: 
"Tito, tu hai ridipinto il tetto, ma non sei molto bravo a ridipingere i tetti")


----------



## TimLA

Necsus said:
			
		

> Va sempre meglio, Tim, visto?
> D'accordo, per autunno ti regalo uno scioglilingua in toscano (ma puoi aspettare conferma dai "madrelingua", anche se dipende dalle zone!): "Oh, Tito, te t'hai ritinto il tetto, ma un tu te n'intendi tanto di tetti ritinti"
> (Si capisce abbastanza facilmente, comunque:
> "Tito, tu hai ridipinto il tetto, ma non sei molto bravo a ridipingere i tetti")


 
BRAVO! Grazie mille...
mi piacciono le scioglilingue!  (poesia? impossibile!)

Tim


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:
			
		

> BRAVO! Grazie mille...
> mi piacciono gli scioglilingua! (poesia? impossibile!)


BENE! Mi fa piacere...
Scioglilingua (tongue-twister in inglese) è maschile invariabile.
Che cosa intendi esattamente con "(poesia? impossibile!)"?


----------



## fox71

A proposito di scioglilingua toscani:
1) Bada, bimbo un bè!
2) Un'è mia mia, è della mi amia!"

1) Attenzione, bimbo, non bere
2) Non è mica mia, è della mia amica!


----------



## TimLA

Necsus said:
			
		

> BENE! Mi fa piacere...
> Scioglilingua (lingua-storta tongue-twister) è maschile invariabile.
> Cosa ti intendi con  What do you mean exactly with "(poesia? impossibile!)"?


 
Con la parola sbagliata "scioglilingue" era una rima tra "...mille" e "...lingue" - semi-quasi-mediocre-scherzante-poesia  

Grazie. Ho imparato ieri "taglialegna" - anche invariabile.
Come città, photo, ecc. vero?

Tim

Il rosso sbagliato e solo perchè siamo in "Solo Italiano"


----------



## TimLA

fox71 said:
			
		

> A proposito di scioglilingua toscani:
> 1) Bada, bimbo un bè!
> 2) Un'è mia mia, è della mi amia!"
> 
> 1) Attenzione, bimbo, non bere
> 2) Non è mica mia, è della mia amica!


 
Bravo Fox!

Aggiungerò a la mia lista!

Tim


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:
			
		

> Con la parola sbagliata "scioglilingue" era una rima tra "...mille" e "...lingue" - semi-quasi-mediocre-scherzante-poesia
> Ma "...mille" e "...lingue" non faranno mai rima, forse "...mille" e "...impossibil*l*e"!
> Grazie. Ho imparato ieri "taglialegna" - anche invariabile.
> Come città, photo, ecc. vero?
> Vero. Bravissimo! (è solo *f*oto, abbreviazione di fotografia, quella è la grafia inglese, se se ne accorgono...)
> Il rosso sbagliato e solo perchè siamo in "Solo Italiano"


Acc... Hai ragione, Tim! Ho confuso i forum...  Grazie. (L'ho modificato, così ho risparmiato lavoro ai mods )


----------



## Necsus

Mods, grazie per lo spostamento e la creazione della nuova discussione.
Potreste cortesemente correggere la svista nel titolo? ("Scioglilingua toscan*i*")
Grazie! 

Ma forse potremmo anche fare direttamente solo _scioglilingua_... Sono sicuramente un buon esercizio di italiano.
Vediamo un po', io propongo i classici:

- "Tre tigri contro tre tigri"
- "Sopra la panca la capra campa, sotto la panca la capra crepa"
- "Trentatré trentini entrarono a Trento tutti e trentatré trotterellando"
- "Se l'arcivescovo di Costantinopoli si disarcivescovocostantinopolizzasse, vi arcivescovocostantinopolizzereste voi per disarcivescovocostantinopolizzare lui?"


----------



## winnie

Necsus said:
			
		

> Ehm, Winnie, quello che hai citato in realtà sarebbe lo scioglilingua da cui era partito il thread (#1)...


 
Mi sa che mi sono bevuto il cervello...

Ve ne cito uno in veneto:

i gà igà i gai = hanno legato i galli


----------



## Brazilian dude

Parlando di scioglilingua.

Brazilian dude


----------



## DanyD

Non sono milanese, ma credo che ce ne sia uno milanese che fa così:

Ti che te tachi i tac, tacheme i tac. Mi taco no i to tac, tachete ti i to tac!

Tu che attacchi i tacchi, attaccami i tacchi. Io non attacco i tuoi tacchi, attaccati tu i tuoi tacchi!

E' possibile che abbia modificato lo scioglilingua con delle inflessioni venete, è gradito il parere di un milanese!


----------



## Necsus

Un altro classico che si tramanda di generazione in generazione:
"Apelle figlio d'Apollo fece una palla di pelle di pollo, tutti i pesci vennero a galla per vedere la palla di pelle di pollo fatta da Apelle figlio d'Apollo".


----------



## primo_cerchio

Eccone uno di ambiente scolastico

Signorina Maccabei dove stanno i Pirenei?
Professore non saprei.
Vada al posto le do sei!!
Sempre sei sempre sei
maledetti Pirenei!!

Forse però non è un vero scioglilingua.


----------



## victoria luz

E io faccio la cattivella   e ne propongo uno che fa avere brutte sorprese agli incauti che si esercitino a ripeterlo davvero velocemente (come si dovrebbe fare con tutti gli scioglilingua):

Sotto il mio palazzo c'è un povero cane pazzo
io vorrei dare un pezzo di pane
a quel povero pazzo cane.


----------



## Necsus

Eh sì, rischioso il pazzo di pane, Vic! 
Ne ricordo un altro, per non perdere l'abitudine:
"Se la serva non ti serve, a che serve che ti serva di una serva che non serve? Serviti di una serva che serve, e se questa non ti serve, serviti dei miei servi".


----------



## Juri

Gli scioglilingua sono molto presenti  nell'universo dei dialetti.
Suggestivo, se recitato con rapidita', il veneto:
Cossa ocori che ti cori, co n'ocori che ti cori.


----------



## Necsus

*Dal thread piatto cupo:*



furs said:


> Finalmente ho imparato il significato dello scioglilingua che avevo imparato da bambino --
> *in un piatto poco cupo poco pepe cape*......


 
e questo, trovato cercando l'altro:
In un pozzo poco cupo si specchiò una volta un lupo, che nel poco cupo pozzo andò a battere di cozzo con un cupo tonfo fioco da smaltire a poco a poco e credette di azzannare un feroce suo compare; ma rimase brutto e cupo il feroce sciocco lupo.


----------



## BolleBlu

victoria luz said:


> E io faccio la cattivella   e ne propongo uno che fa avere brutte sorprese agli incauti che si esercitino a ripeterlo davvero velocemente (come si dovrebbe fare con tutti gli scioglilingua):



Ne propongo anch'io un paio un po' "pericolosi", ma a mia discolpa dirò che li ho trovati in un romanzo molto carino e divertente: "In campagna non fa freddo", di Mitì Vigliero Lami. 

_Nel giardin di sor Andrea, sor Simon coton cogliea;
nel giardin di sor Simone, sor Andrea cogliea cotone.

Stando sedendo cotoni cogliendo, stando bocconi cogliendo cotoni.

_Non tiratemi le pietre dai , prometto che ne troverò qualcuno più innocente!
Ciao,
BB.


----------



## yaya.mx

Il mio ragazzo, che è bresciano, mi fa sempre ridere quando fa: 
a chela aca la' che la a' en chela ca' la'

Che vuol dire qualcosa del tipo: guarda quella mucca la' che va in quella casa la'.

Ma ride di più lui quando io cerco di dirla..  hihi..


----------



## *Vegan*

Vado io con un altro:

"Sotto il ponte di San Patrizio c'era una pazza che lavava una pezza, passa un pazzo con un pezzo di pizza e chiede alla pazza se ne vuole un pezzo. La pazza rifiuta, il pazzo s'infuria, butta la pazza, la pezza e la pizza sotto il ponte di San Patrizio".


----------



## BolleBlu

Sbirciando un po' in internet ho trovato questo:

Sa chi sa se sa chi sa
che se sa non sa se sa,
sol chi sa che nulla sa
ne sa più di chi ne sa.

saggio ma ostico...


----------



## elisatbd

Questo e' reale.. Nella mia scuola elementare c'erano 2 bidelli; uno si chiamava Oreste, l'altro Trento:

"Che or'e' Ore'.. Son le tre Tre'"


----------



## Elkelon

Ciao a tutti,
questo scioglilingua è tratto dal libro di Stephen King "It", è un po' macabro ma...
_L'assassino fu assassinato su un sentiero di sassi e sterpi_.


----------



## Malakya

Sereno e' 
sereno sarà; 
se non sarà seren 
si rasserenerà

Una rara rana nera nella rena errò una sera,
una rara rana bianca sulla rena errò stanca


----------



## furs

Ve ne propongo uno in genovese, avvertendo che e' quasi impossibile da pronunciare correttamente per un "foresto":

Scia-a scie scignoa, sciando scia-a xœa 'nsci i sci 
(Scii signora, sciando lei vola sugli sci).


----------



## Stiannu

In piemontese:
_Chi ca l'è cul là c'a l'ha catà cula cà là c'a l'ha cule culòne là?_
(credo...)
Chi è quello là, che ha comprato quella casa là che ha quelle colonne là?


----------



## Necsus

Stiannu said:


> In piemontese:
> _Chi ca l'è cul là c'a l'ha catà cula cà là c'a l'ha cule culòne là?_
> (credo...)
> Chi è quello là, che ha comprato quella casa là che ha quelle colonne là?


In rete ho trovato altre due versioni scritte in modo leggermente diverso, fate voi... 
Chi ca l'e' che l'ha cata', chila ca' la', cun chile culone la'.
Chi ca l'e' chiel la' cha l'ha cata' cula ca la' cun cule culone la.


----------



## Zena_101

Questo lo inventai io, qualche anno fa:

_"A quest'ora queste questue del questore sono qui in questura"_

Anche se è parzialmente mutuato da una frase di Totò.

Ciao.


----------



## cerchi

In napoletano (ma non so se ho scritto bene...):"oi'lloco, ai'lloca, ebb'illoc, ebb'iccann!" (eccolo, eccola, eccoli là, eccoli qua!!)


----------



## Stiannu

Necsus said:


> Chi ca l'e' chiel la' cha l'ha cata' cula ca la' cun cule culone la.


 
In effetti questa mi suona meglio (soprattutto per il "chiel là"), anche se quella postata da me potrebbe andare bene in alcune zone (dato l'eccesso di "u", direi verso il cuneese). Sappiamo bene che spostandosi anche solo di 10 km il dialetto cambia. 
Ci vorrebbe un thread sui dialetti!


----------



## Silvia10975

Ne aggiungo uno ambientato nella città dalla torre pendente:
_Il Papa pesa il pepe a Pisa
Pisa pesa il pepe al Papa_
 Silvia


----------



## Silvia10975

Via, uno più facilino:
_   Tre tozzi di pan secco
  in tre strette tasche stanno;
  in tre strette tasche stan
  tre tozzi di pan secco._

 Silvia


----------



## sabrinita85

Sul tagliere l'aglio taglia. Non tagliare la tovaglia. La tovaglia non é aglio. Se la tagli fai uno sbaglio.


----------



## Necsus

Un altro in dialetto (genovese, credo) fa più o meno così:

au mo nou ghe sun noe nae noe, (un)a noa nae de noe nae noe nu voe 'nà
(al molo nuovo ci sono nove navi nuove, una nave nuova delle nove navi nuove non vuole andare).


----------



## cityofgod

Non è proprio uno scioglilingua ma mi diletta ricordarlo:

_Io lo so, tu lo sai,_
_siamo sempre solo Noi_
_non ci fermeranno_
_non ci fermeranno mai...._


----------



## Angel.Aura

sabrinita85 said:


> Sul tagliere l'aglio taglia. Non tagliare la tovaglia. La tovaglia non é aglio. Se la tagli fai uno sbaglio.



Conoscevo anche questa versione:
Sul tagliere l'aglio taglia, non tagliare la tovaglia: la tovaglia non è aglio e tagliarla è un grave sbaglio.

Poi questo:
Filo fine dentro al foro
se l'arruffi non lavoro
non lavoro il filo fine
foro il foro come un crine


----------



## zenitude

Il mio piccolo contributo

Con GLI
Guglielmo coglie ghiaia dagli scogli scagliandola oltre gli scogli tra mille gorgogli.

Con 
Per Robespierre, instauratore del terrore era un terribile errore irrorare col verderame un raro ramarro marrone.


----------



## awanzi

Io ne ho un paio, brevi ma intensi:

- Tre tazze strette in tre strette tazze.
- Mazzo di carte, carte di mazzo. 

(Attenzione col secondo!)


----------



## Necsus

Uno ricorrente nel mio ambito lavorativo, usato per... sciogliere la lingua:
"i generali ricarichino i loro orologi".


----------



## Red Frog

*Vegan* said:


> Vado io con un altro:
> 
> "Sotto il ponte di San Patrizio c'era una pazza che lavava una pezza, passa un pazzo con un pezzo di pizza e chiede alla pazza se ne vuole un pezzo. La pazza rifiuta, il pazzo s'infuria, butta la pazza, la pezza e la pizza sotto il ponte di San Patrizio".


 
Io conosco un'altra versione di questo:

Nel pozzo di Santa Patrizia, protettrice dei pazzi,
C'era una pazza che lavava una pezza,
Poi venne un pazzo con un pezzo di pizza,
Le disse: "Ne vuoi un po'?"
Allora, la pazza si infuriò
Il pazzo si scattenò
E andarano a finire nel pozzo di Santa Patrizia, protettrice dei pazzi


----------



## rainbowizard

Io ricordo questo che è intitolato 

"Il vento e le foglie"

_Aduna ad una ad una ad una duna_


----------



## Giak

Io ne ho un paio dall'Umbria:

A Ellera en didd'andà, e a Ellera en d'andà (perugino)
_Abbian detto di andare ad Ellera (località vicino Perugia), e ad Ellera dobbiamo andare_

Ch'i fe a fa i fii? (eugubino)
_Che li fai a fare i figli?_


----------



## irene.acler

Uno scioglilingua trentino:
Ti che te tachi el tac, tacheme a mi el to tac che mi tel taco a ti. Mi tacarte el taco a ti? Tachete ti el to tac, tichete tac!

Traduzione: tu che ti attacchi il tacco, attaccami il mio tacco e che io lo attacco a te. Io attaccare il tacco a te? Ma attaccatelo tu il tuo tacco, tichete tac (quest'ultima esclamazione mi sembra intraducibile!!).


----------



## housecameron

irene.acler said:


> Uno scioglilingua trentino:
> Ti che te tachi el tac, tacheme a mi el to tac che mi tel taco a ti. Mi tacarte el taco a ti? Tachete ti el to tac, tichete tac!
> Traduzione: tu che ti attacchi il tacco, attaccami il mio tacco e che io lo attacco a te. Io attaccare il tacco a te? Ma attaccatelo tu il tuo tacco, tichete tac (quest'ultima esclamazione mi sembra intraducibile!!).


 


DanyD said:


> Non sono milanese, ma credo che ce ne sia uno milanese che fa così:
> Ti che te tachi i tac, tacheme i tac. Mi taco no i to tac, tachete ti i to tac!
> Tu che attacchi i tacchi, attaccami i tacchi. Io non attacco i tuoi tacchi, attaccati tu i tuoi tacchi!
> E' possibile che abbia modificato lo scioglilingua con delle inflessioni venete, è gradito il parere di un milanese!


 
Varianti regionali? 
Ciao!


----------



## irene.acler

Orca..non avevo visto che c'era già!  
Comunque ci sono delle differenze...


----------



## rainbowizard

housecameron said:


> Varianti regionali?
> Ciao!


 
In veneto si sente...

"Ti che te tachi i tachi a ti, tàcheme mi el me taco. Mi, tacàrte el taco a ti? Tàchite ti el to taco!"


----------



## housecameron

Dal Piemonte, ma non c'entra coi tacchi 

Tirie ti che ti tachi, si ti tiri nen ti che ti tachi ij tiru mi chi tacu

Riferito al gioco delle bocce.


----------



## lamelamara

Romagnolo:
 L'òli l'è i lè  (l'olio è lì)
l'òla l'è i là  (la lampada è là)
a l'ala lì le lòmm ? (ha lei signora il lume?)

Tit, (tito)
at sìt tòtt ont (ti sei tutto unto)
un tàch (un tacco)


----------



## Sergiusuigres

Altri scioglilingua toscani:

Se i'cconiglio gli agli piglia
togligli gli agli e tagliagli gli artigli

la lalla la à a laà la haalla là
(la Lalla la va a lavare la cavalla là)


----------



## kittykate

Mio nonno (modenese) diceva:

_A gi ca gni, ca gni, ca gni, e po' gnan gni gnan: mo' gni!_

_Dite che venite, venite, venite, e poi non venite nemmeno: ma venite!_

caterina


----------



## Necsus

Da questo sito: 
non so se ce la si fa o non ce la si fa ma se ce la si fa o ce la si fa ora o non ce la si fa più, ma a me non la si fa.


----------



## saltapicchio

Scioglilingua spontaneo.

Roma, sei di mattina (di tanti anni fa...) dopo una nottata passata in giro per il mondo "er Peppe" vede un bar aperto, inchioda la macchina, si gira e ci fa:

Aho! C'ho fame! Chi vo' magna' magna chi nun magna nun magna.

Poi è uscito dalla macchina e senza nemmeno aspettarci si è infilato nel bar.


----------

